
Receiving and Decoding Russian Meteor-M2 satellite images in real time - wolframio
http://phasenoise.livejournal.com/2017/12/04/2245.html
======
tomswartz07
I've been using Software Defined Radios for the better part of 5 years now and
it's amazing the types of things you can receive with them.

The article here discusses a cheap (but slightly modified) SDR, but if you
step up ever-so-slightly in price to something like an AirSpy Mini, the
difference in signal quality is astonishing.

~~~
yosyp
Do you have any pointers/references for getting started with Software Defined
Radios? i.e. the state of the art software, hardware, and common hobbyist
applications? Any open source communities?

~~~
tomswartz07
Surely.

[https://www.rtl-sdr.com/](https://www.rtl-sdr.com/) is a great site for
updates on new hardware and software.

Most commonly, I use my SDR for: \- Listening to ham (amateur) bands \-
Receiving NOAA/Meteor satellite images \- Airplane tracking

There are quite a few other use cases, which I've outlined in several talks
that I've presented at conferences over the years;
[https://github.com/tomswartz07/CPOSC2017/blob/master/Softwar...](https://github.com/tomswartz07/CPOSC2017/blob/master/SoftwareDefinedRadio.pdf)

------
joelhaasnoot
Pity the complete PDF tutorial supposedly here
[http://wikisend.com/download/407986/Recieving-Meteor-
M-N2-in...](http://wikisend.com/download/407986/Recieving-Meteor-M-N2-in-
Realtime_v2.pdf) is missing

~~~
danesparza
Looks like it's also located here: [https://www.rtl-sdr.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/05/Recieving...](https://www.rtl-sdr.com/wp-
content/uploads/2015/05/Recieving-Meteor-M-N2-in-Realtime_v2.pdf)

